# Would not mind THIS... (proper car content)!



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/dodge/charger/2013-dodge-charger-srt-8/4190273


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Since you said proper car content I will bring you back on track

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/jensen/interceptor/jensen-interceptor/4972286

Same price range and far more desirable..... don't even bother arguing :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not so sure, it's a "more door" and a shadow of the original. The new Challenger Hellcat is more true to the original creation



> Get the Hellcat to a strip of blackest concrete and unleash the terrors of its 707-hp V-8 amid plumes of smoke.























SBryantgb said:


> Since you said proper car content I will bring you back on track
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/jensen/interceptor/jensen-interceptor/4972286
> 
> Same price range and far more desirable..... don't even bother arguing :yes:


 My mate has a Jenson, nice car but horrendously expensive to keep it right. The minor downside is that it's powered by an old dog of a Chrysler V8, they weren't good engines.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> My mate has a Jenson, nice car but horrendously expensive to keep it right. The minor downside is that it's powered by an old dog of a Chrysler V8, they weren't good engines.


 If I were ever to buy one, it would be the update corvette engine version with the Jag rear end


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Since you said proper car content I will bring you back on track
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/jensen/interceptor/jensen-interceptor/4972286
> 
> Same price range and far more desirable..... don't even bother arguing :yes:


 I had one for 6 months in 1994 when I was 21. Used to travel to Law School in York from Burnley in it. Mine was carmine red and a mk111 and shot at. 10 to the gallon was all you got.

Paid 8 grand for it. Swapped a BMW 635. Should have kept the 6 :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> If I were ever to buy one, it would be the update corvette engine version with the Jag rear end


 Yep the Chevy is by far the better motor, not sure about the jag rear end though.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> 10 to the gallon was all you got.


 Don't care don't care don't care :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> If I were ever to buy one, it would be the update corvette engine version with the Jag rear end


 This is 'CEPTOR I would have...if I had £250khttp://www.driving.co.uk/car-reviews/the-clarkson-review-jenson-interceptor-r-supercharged-2014/



BondandBigM said:


> Not so sure, it's a "more door" and a shadow of the original. The new Challenger Hellcat is more true to the original creation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I need 4 doors to get my Gran in, she is 95 but loves going really fast


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> This is 'CEPTOR I would have...if I had £250khttp://www.driving.co.uk/car-reviews/the-clarkson-review-jenson-interceptor-r-supercharged-2014/


 Yes please...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Yes please...


 :laugh: that is the baby. I like the fact they have used the mk 1 dashboard. Mine was the MK111 and I would swear the steering wheel was of a morris marina.

Not the actual car (mine was cream leather but in the condition of a dog kennel). The steering wheel did bug me. I swapped it for a motolita then spun it on a icy roundabout and wrote it off










This is like the one I had though mine was totally full of filler and rust bubbles. It had rostyles on but they were off a capri










A mark 2 but gives you an idea of the condition mine was in lol


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> Yes please...


 Nice but not a couple of hundred grand nice

If you've got a few quid to burn you may as well do the job properly


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Nice but not a couple of hundred grand nice
> 
> If you've got a few quid to burn you may as well do the job properly


 I love the charger :thumbsup:

Always reminds me









of a daisy

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo this daisy






For muscle cars I still like these. I had another knackered one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Porsche-928-Series-2-1986-Grand-Prix-White-77k-miles-/252144655963?hash=item3ab4fe1e5b:g:5noAAOSwwbdWL2SY

paid 3 grand for mine prices going daft now


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Nice but not a couple of hundred grand nice
> 
> If you've got a few quid to burn you may as well do the job properly


 Perhaps when I was 16, used to be all over this stuff back then. Now I like










http://justacarguy.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/eric-zausners-aerosport-roadster-based.html


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

No really my sort of thing but never the less


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Purely for nostalgic reasons I have a soft spot for a 1969 Dodge Charger










Always interested in cars since I played with my first Matchbox toy, when my interests widened as a teenager there were additional reasons for being interested in this car...










and her Plymouth Road Runner (I'll leave you to Google that), although definitely not her white Jeep...

But the Interceptor, for all its faults, is still a fab car. Would be nice if they made a modern version;


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll stick with the Yank version

:biggrin:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A lot of plain ugly cars if you ask me - and none did....

\mike


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Straight lines only please :blind:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Toddy101 said:


> Straight lines only please :blind:


 I assume you are referring to the Yank Tanks inability to go round corners and in some cases this may be true but not always and it's one of those urban myths perpetuated by those who don't know any better. Two Vette's and a Dodge Viper in the top 10 "Ring" times and as far as I'm aware there is nothing but corners there.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/best-cars/86123/fastest-nurburgring-lap-times-2015#










Although a bit back I drove this grossly overpowered Viper that had a ton of money spent on the engine and it did everything except go in a straight line.



















The Vette isn't to shabby in France either










*

*



> *
> Oliver Gavin, Tommy Milner and Jordan Taylor pilot Corvette C7.R to hard-fought victory
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

It might seem a bit of a left field choice, but I have always fancied one of these. Though to get the proper feel it would have to be a little bit shabby but sound :biggrin:

In black over burgundy for me.



















I would drive it around with the country look fully in place i.e mud splattered from a tumbledown country home :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Or one of these, must be scruffy to look cool as well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1962-Bristol-407-Saloon-Automatic-/400928014953?hash=item5d592c0269:g:V0QAAOSwBahVZuJ-


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> must be scruffy to look cool as well.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


>


 I love that, just the sort of thing I used to create with my Hotwheels and Dad's tool box and saws circa 1978. But seriously that is cool...spot on, can't buy taste mate, either got it or you have not. That has more taste than a greasy big mac and fries. Utter, unadulterated class. :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I assume you are referring to the Yank Tanks inability to go round corners and in some cases this may be true but not always and it's one of those urban myths perpetuated by those who don't know any better. Two Vette's and a Dodge Viper in the top 10 "Ring" times and as far as I'm aware there is nothing but corners there.
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/best-cars/86123/fastest-nurburgring-lap-times-2015#
> 
> ...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


>


 You must have a better memory than me to see that clip and put it in a thread from more than a year ago

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> You must have a better memory than me to see that clip and put it in a thread from more than a year ago
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Fast truck!


----------

